# Possible Upgrading, Will it work? What to do with old tank?



## Jmbret (Nov 6, 2010)

Hey All, I have this 35gallon setup I have been using for a while. 
Its great and I just ordered a 150Watt Metal Halide Plus t5 fixture for it.

Here is a little bit about it...

35 gallon, blue painted background, fresh silicone job
fluval 205, aquaclear 50 powerhead
25 lbs live rock, 15 lbs of live sand
2 clown oscellaris, 1 zebra damsel
blue and red legged hermit crab

Recently my best amazing girlfriend told me she wants to buy me a 90 gallon tank with stand and canopy, so at first I'm thinking whats the catch. In any case I found someone selling a 90 gallon with stand and canopy for $350 and I will be going to inspect tomorrow.

I have a couple options here. Instead of the 90 gal I can get a sump and overflow box and keep my current setup but just expand it with a sump. This would be really cool but I gain no showtank space and forget about newer fish species.

I can get the 90 gallon tank, keep it on canisters for a while and look into sump options in the future. *Will my 150 watt Hqi Metal Halide be too dim for a 90 gallon for zoa's mushrooms and polyps?
*
But then the question is *what do i do with my 35 gallon?* *What would you do?* Does anybody know if a standard 35 will fit underneath the 90, inside the stand? Then perhaps I can use that for a DIY sump.

Or possibly sell the 35, but im really attached to it and have had it for so long....

Oh and I live in a small apartment and likely can't keep both a 90 and a 35 unless the 35 fits underneath....
_
Any and all help regarding the matter is greatly appreciated. _


----------

